# The Tinder Swindler



## intellectualuva (Mar 14, 2019)

Have you all heard this story? There are videos and receipts at the link that due to the controls on the VG site, I couldn't grab and post. If someone else knows how to do it, feel free.

https://www.vg.no/spesial/2019/tindersvindler/english/

There are apparently two Tinder Swindlers, but this one is about the Israelian fugitive Simon Leviev who travels through Europe, seducing and defrauding white women.


He has seduced and swindled young women for millions and is a fugitive from justice in several countries.

They believe they are dating a wealthy businessman, but other women he has swindled are paying for the luxury.

Woman 1: After 3 - 4 months of dating, he tells her he is in danger and starts asking for her help by borrowing money/using her accounts because it is apparently too dangerous for him to use his.   She loans him the money and expects to be paid back. Doesn't happen. She turns him into Norwegian and English authorities and sends the info about their relationship to a journalist at VG. She is out 2.1 Mil Krona (225K).
VG spent six months chasing the swindler across countries. They found him in Munich connected to his next victim to whom he also owes money.
Woman 2: Dated then became friends. He owed her money and promised to pay her back if she met with him in Munich and promised to give her an expensive watch. The watch turned out to be a fake.  He owes her ~ 47K USD.
So far he is still in Europe cheating blond white women out of their money.
Tinder Swindler:









Woman 1:



Woman 2:


Kim Love has a thread about this as well. Click the link to see what else she say's about this scheme if you wish. I don't know her history, so if she's hated around here....I am Switzerland. . Don't come for me.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Mar 14, 2019)

First of all this isn’t a ponzi scheme. Those have the facade of a business or investment. Those women just gave away money.

Second of all NBWH.


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 14, 2019)

If you are dating someone rich why would you ever go into your pocket to loan them money, let alone millions? It makes no sense.


----------



## intellectualuva (Mar 14, 2019)

I don't understand it either. If he's rich and in danger, why would he need to use your name and money?? Wouldn't that make things dangerous for you too?? He has a security team that can purchase stuff for him safely. 

These ladies ran head first into the foolishness. I know we're not supposed to "victim blame", but that's all I got from this story. How can these women ever fall for this.....just because he paid for a few "lavish" dates???? Made NO sense that this scheme worked on 1 woman let alone over a half dozen, that are known about anyway.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Mar 14, 2019)

$300G's outta two chicks? Ya'll cannot tell me stuff like this.  I will put this ole man of mine on the stroll.  He got dimples and an accent, I'ma bout to get all these white women's money.


----------



## intellectualuva (Mar 14, 2019)

He got millions between those 2 and the 4 Finnish women. 

So its millions out here waiting for your dimpled hubby.


----------



## firecracker (Mar 14, 2019)

Big pimpin.  He is kinda cute but he is tiny looking.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Mar 14, 2019)

intellectualuva said:


> He got millions between those 2 and the 4 Finnish women.
> *So its millions out here waiting for your dimpled hubby*.


I texted him about his new job.  He say he can't do shiksas no mo.  He been delivert.


----------



## yaya24 (Feb 6, 2022)

just watched this on Netflix


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Feb 6, 2022)

yaya24 said:


> just watched this on Netflix



We've been discussing in the Netflix thread in OT


----------



## vevster (Feb 7, 2022)

This tale has been told before, this is the scam — love bomb them then say "I'm in a jam! I need some cash temporarily... "

Yikes....


----------



## pisceschica (Feb 11, 2022)

SMH ‍ 

Yeah he was manipulative making these women think he was in immediate danger Ans playing off their emotions. 

But a red flag should go off as to why the son of a billionaire is asking you for money. What’s more don’t lend money you can’t afford to lose and don’t take out a loan/line or credit to lend money to someone especially when you can’t afford it


----------



## [email protected]@ (Feb 13, 2022)

I think it's fascinating the depth people would go through for someone that they necessarily wouldn't go through for themselves.

This made me think of 90 day fiance. The big white woman with the young middle eastern guy. They never had sex or even kissed. She had teenage daughters and a grown son who knew he was a scammer. Anywho, she mentioned how she spent thousands of dollars to get him to the us and I think she even gave him money. Meanwhile she was broke.

You managed to get that money together for him, but wouldn't hustle that much or invest in yourself.

It's sad.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 13, 2022)

pisceschica said:


> SMH ‍
> 
> Yeah he was manipulative making these women think he was in immediate danger Ans playing off their emotions.
> 
> But a red flag should go off as to why the son of a billionaire is asking you for money. What’s more don’t lend money you can’t afford to lose and don’t take out a loan/line or credit to lend money to someone especially when you can’t afford it


Like Princess and the Frog..


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 13, 2022)

vevster said:


> This tale has been told before, this is the scam — love bomb them then say "I'm in a jam! I need some cash temporarily... "
> 
> Yikes....


And it always in a hurry! They like to rush people to distraction them from mentally and emotionally processing the request and information given.


----------

